# Question on S688a Harmon Kardon Stereo Option



## jclalifornia (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a 2015 640i GC with the S688A Harman/Kardon Surround Sound system. Is this considered HiFi, Top HiFi or Top HiFi Premium? I think its Top HiFI but want to be certain. I am looking to see the specs of the amp but it looks like the Top HiFi amp already has better power than the Bimmer-Tech amp.

Does the stock HiFi amp have a pre amp out?


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

The $950 HK stuff is at best OK. I don't know about the amp. The speakers are not of high enough quality for the amp to make a difference in sound quality (sound volume, of course).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Top HiFi.



jclalifornia said:


> I have a 2015 640i GC with the S688A Harman/Kardon Surround Sound system. Is this considered HiFi, Top HiFi or Top HiFi Premium? I think its Top HiFI but want to be certain. I am looking to see the specs of the amp but it looks like the Top HiFi amp already has better power than the Bimmer-Tech amp.
> 
> Does the stock HiFi amp have a pre amp out?


----------

